# MD Summertime Finds 2019



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey there all,

Haven’t been on in a while and was surprised to see there had not been a summer thread started!

The wet spring coupled with the early summer heat made the chanterelles pop earlier than usual in a couple of my spots. And with a serious uptick in the number I have been seeing compared to past years! I’ve heard black trumpets have been coming up in certain spots as well and of course summer oysters, chickens, and boletes.

Here are a few pics from our walks over the past couple weeks. Hoping we continue seeing the forest gold for at least another month or two!

Please post your photos here of summer mushroom finds as well as any questions you might have. Good luck out there everyone – Stay safe!

MH


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

I found my first black trumpets yesterday, but my chanterelle spots still haven't produced. Won't be long now- thanks for posting your finds...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Does anyone have any idea what kind of mushrooms these are. Found them a couple weeks ago after a good rain. There were lots of them on the ground not really next to any trees kinda in the open in the woods. Looked like some animal liked the taste most had been partially eaten. I'm just curious always interested to learn some new mushrooms.


----------



## Mushroom Geologist (Feb 22, 2019)

Kbshroom said:


> Does anyone have any idea what kind of mushrooms these are. Found them a couple weeks ago after a good rain. There were lots of them on the ground not really next to any trees kinda in the open in the woods. Looked like some animal liked the taste most had been partially eaten. I'm just curious always interested to learn some new mushrooms.


They are boletes for sure, but what kind, I cannot tell. Go to The Bolete Filter website, (type that in google). Very good sight to help identify what type you have and if possible edible for your specific region. Pennsylvania/Appalachian has its own section, close enough.
I cannot post the address for some reason.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Mushroom Geologist said:


> They are boletes for sure, but what kind, I cannot tell. Go to The Bolete Filter website, (type that in google). Very good sight to help identify what type you have and if possible edible for your specific region. Pennsylvania/Appalachian has its own section, close enough.
> I cannot post the address for some reason.


Thanks I checked it out. Not positive exactly what they were narrowed it down to a couple. I was just curious more than anything.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Was out and about in the woods this morning. Ended up finding this wasn't actually hunting mushrooms. Does anyone think they are still edible hard to tell how old they are?


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

From your photos I would say they are (were) about at the point of no return. I would look around that area and see if there are any fresher ones coming up. That's my 2 cents...... Happy Shroomin'........


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Does anyone have any idea what this was?


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Any idea what kind of tree it was growing from? Some type of bracket fungus polypore but not sure which one exactly. Looks like it has braved the winter month’s though.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> Does anyone have any idea what this was?
> View attachment 25810


Oak tree I think ...old chicken????


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Nah that’s one I’m confident we can eliminate. Chicken OTW when they age, will turn a bright white and with this one being up off the ground, would fall to the ground. This one could be a beech polypore or a conk of some sort, maybe an artist conk? If you walk by that tree again, snap an underside photo or two of whatever looks like the freshest part of the fruiting body – a cross section pic won’t hurt either. Lastly if you want to cut a piece of the freshest portion to take home, you can do a spore print which can very well steer ya in the right direction or at the very least confirm/deny any suspicions.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks fellas. Fowlkiller if I make it back that way soon I will see what I can do. Was actually shedhunting not sure if I will hit that spot again but I may. Redfred it was definitely a big ol dead oak may not be standing too much longer by the look of it.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Fowlkiller said:


> Nah that’s one I’m confident we can eliminate. Chicken OTW when they age, will turn a bright white and with this one being up off the ground, would fall to the ground. This one could be a beech polypore or a conk of some sort, maybe an artist conk? If you walk by that tree again, snap an underside photo or two of whatever looks like the freshest part of the fruiting body – a cross section pic won’t hurt either. Lastly if you want to cut a piece of the freshest portion to take home, you can do a spore print which can very well steer ya in the right direction or at the very least confirm/deny any suspicions.


This time of year I will see those “ghosts chickens” . Tells me where to look after morel season. Whatever that thing is there is some kind of infection going on...


----------

